# Lost Post



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Useful bit of information,

If post has been sent here to Dubai by recorded mail from overseas, it can still be tracked here in the Dubai postal system.

Ring 600 599999 and quote your foreign 'tracking number' and they will tell you where the letter is.

I had been waiting for my drivers licence from the UK for several weeks, rang them yesterday, gave the Royal Mail number and was informed that it was waiting at Al Ras post office.....and it was!!

There was a lot of unclaimed mail sitting there


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

cadas said:


> Useful bit of information,
> 
> If post has been sent here to Dubai by recorded mail from overseas, it can still be tracked here in the Dubai postal system.
> 
> ...


Just wondering where the Al Ras PO is...would you mind giving me directions please?


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

:: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE

Viola, You can also use this!

The post information should also be here..
if not check maps.google.com


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

If he meant Ras alkhor


----------

